# The Technology of Technology.



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

A few minutes ago I commented in a thread and said that I was going to be starting this one. 
I found it strange that I couldn't immediately find the Uber Partner App on the App Store, but could indeed find it on Google Play. 
Which let me to think of something that I just learned today and implemented. 

I have an Android phone that costs as much as an iPhone 6 Plus that I rooted myself and removed a bunch of junk apps that came with the phone. 
I'm not with Uber "yet" (I'm part of the Yet Set) because of the probs they're having here in Nevada, and it's questionable as to whether or not they will ever work those problems out. I could be in an Alzheimers hospice before that ever happens. Hah!
Anyway, my phone is rooted as I said, and I also have Developer Options activated. 
The other day, I downloaded both the Uber app and the Uber Partner app. 
The Uber apps do not work if you have Mock Locations checked in developer options because of course Uber wants to know exactly what you're doing and where you are at least while their apps are active. 

Before I forget, I just have to say that I clicked on the Uber app and found that it said that UberX was available. 
HuH? I'm gonna have to find out what exactly is going on on Monday because I just might have to take a taxi somewhere because my car is in the shop till about next Thurs. 

Now, for whatever reason, and even I haven't figured it out yet, It could be beneficial to a driver to have Mock Locations activated in Developer Options on his Android phone while working. 
There is a way to activate Mock Locations on an iPhone, but it's really complex and involves Jailbreaking the phone and that immediately deactivates the Uber software as well as the driver. 

Anyway, here's the thing. 
A few of the apps that I have installed on my Android 'Device' are Wanam Exposed, and most importantly, the Xposed Framework. Almost all of the Modules that you download from the incredibly long list of things in the Xposed Installer is something called "Mock Mock Location". What this does is tell an application that won't work with Mock Locations activated, that Mock Locations is not actually activated.

I just (about an hour ago) tried the Uber Partner app and instead of it telling me that I had to turn off Mock Location, it just loaded perfectly. 

Now, there must be a reason for the Uber Partner app to have this inbuilt function. 
Maybe some of you geniuses out there that have a lot more familiarity with the Partner app can get to the bottom of it. 
What would be the actual benefit of not having the Partner app be able to tell precisely where you are? 

I do know one thing however, and that is that by having Mock Locations checked in Developer Options on my phone, it has allowed me to enter certain location information manually that I would have not been able to do otherwise, and since now with the small (I think 64 kb.) app called Mock Mock Location from the Xposed Framework list, I've found that now I can do other things with apps that depend on Location Services on my device. 

Just sayin.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber-Doobif yr said:


> A few minutes ago I commented in a thread and said that I was going to be starting this one.
> I found it strange that I couldn't immediately find the Uber Partner App on the App Store, but could indeed find it on Google Play.
> Which let me to think of something that I just learned today and implemented.
> 
> ...


It would be cool if you could move the pin a few miles further after dropping off some shitty passenger, but before stopping the meter, as a sort of an asshole tax.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You sound way too smart to be doing Uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> A few minutes ago I commented in a thread and said that I was going to be starting this one.
> I found it strange that I couldn't immediately find the Uber Partner App on the App Store, but could indeed find it on Google Play.
> Which let me to think of something that I just learned today and implemented.
> 
> ...


----------

